# Fan running and temp gauge won’t move



## Bree Healey (11 mo ago)

Hi i have a 2013 cruze equipe and have replaced the cooling thermostat and now when i turn on the car the fan comes on and is very loud and my temp gauge stays on cold (doesn’t move at all). The only thing that stops it is my husband disconnects the battery and it stops, (the fan stops and temp gauge works again) and is good for about 5-7 days and does the same thing again 😏 y??? Please Help


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably a failed temperature sensor. One behind the throttle body/water outlet, one in the radiator.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

As Blackburn stated probably just a faulty sensor or even check your water pump


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Bree Healey said:


> Hi i have a 2013 cruze equipe and have replaced the cooling thermostat and now when i turn on the car the fan comes on and is very loud and my temp gauge stays on cold (doesn’t move at all). The only thing that stops it is my husband disconnects the battery and it stops, (the fan stops and temp gauge works again) and is good for about 5-7 days and does the same thing again 😏 y??? Please Help


Probably the temp sensors.


----------



## knightryderx2 (Sep 5, 2021)

To test if it is the temp sensor you can disconnect it and put a resistor in it the connector, something like 200 ohm. This will simulate it working and if it goes back to normal there you go. There is two temp sensors, one at the water outlet on the drivers side of the engine and one on the passenger side of the radiator.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont think anyone is gunna have a 200 ohm resistor in their cabinet lol


----------



## knightryderx2 (Sep 5, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I dont think anyone is gunna have a 200 ohm resistor in their cabinet lol


That was a random number. Anything around there would work. If I remember right I used a 140 ohm.


----------



## Bree Healey (11 mo ago)

UPDATE……Have replaced both sensors and the thermostat housing and STILL having the same issue 😩 It’s not giving a code (never has) after hubby disconnecting the battery it still randomly turns the fan on (super loud) and no temp gauge again……WHY???? Please help (and it’s not the water pump)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bree Healey said:


> UPDATE……Have replaced both sensors and the thermostat housing and STILL having the same issue 😩 It’s not giving a code (never has) after hubby disconnecting the battery it still randomly turns the fan on (super loud) and no temp gauge again……WHY???? Please help (and it’s not the water pump)


Make sure you have completely purged the system of air.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bree Healey said:


> UPDATE……Have replaced both sensors and the thermostat housing and STILL having the same issue 😩 It’s not giving a code (never has) after hubby disconnecting the battery it still randomly turns the fan on (super loud) and no temp gauge again……WHY???? Please help (and it’s not the water pump)


Is the correct one in each place? Gold pins at water outlet; silver at radiator. If they are not AC Delco parts, you may as well throw them out.


----------



## Bree Healey (11 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> Make sure you have completely purged the system of air.


Thank you for your reply, Yes he had bled it twice.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Start at the beginning. Why was the thermostat replaced? What issues did you have before the replacement of the thermostat? What engine you have?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bree Healey said:


> Thank you for your reply, Yes he had bled it twice.


Just to be doubly sure, here is the best procedure aside from using a vacuum system that I have found. This is a cut and paste from another post I have answered:

Make sure you have properly "burped" the system. This is a brief How-To care of Dhpnet:

Fill Procedure:
1- close the radiator drain plug.
2- lower the vehicle
3- vehicle should be level
4- Loosen the vent screw on the radiator

(vent screw is located at the top, right (passenger) side of the radiator)

NOTE: Close vent screw when coolant begins to flow from the vent screw.

5- Add a mixture of 50/50 DEX-COOL antifreeze and clean [distilled] water to the bottom line of the bleed nozzle on the coolant surge tank. When the coolant level stabilizes, add enough coolant to reach the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
6- Start the engine. After the engine starts, verify that the coolant level reaches the bottom line of the down pipe hole.
7- Install the surge tank cap
8- warm up the engine. Run at 2,500 RPM until the engine cooling fan turns ON.

Note: If the heater core has been replaced, let the engine run for 2 minutes at 2,000-2,500 RPM. This ensures complete venting of the cooling system.

9- Turn the engine OFF and allow the engine to cool down.
10- Remove the surge tank cap.
11- Check the coolant level and fill to the COLD mark if necessary.
12- Inspect the concentration of the engine coolant, using GE-26568 tester.
13- Rinse away any excess coolant from the engine and engine compartment.

NOTE: After a test drive let the engine cool down and check the coolant level again. Adjust the coolant level to the COLD mark if necessary.






If it still is giving issues it is time to check the sensors.

AC off Due to high engine temp links
Troubleshooting temp sensors


----------

